# Apollo 4 year old Siamese



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

He came in because of a marriage break up. Lovely loving vocal lad but not noisy. He has lived with another female Siamese but that was a while ago so he is happy on his own. Neutered, micro chipped and Vaccinated.

Please contact Patsy at
Tel: 01933 387658 or 07954 571814
Email: [email protected]
Website: Rushden Persian Rescue

if you are interested in homing them

Please say you heard about them from the Animal lifeline UK Team


----------

